
What do you guys think I am doing wrong with this website? - Archyv
http://limitsapp.com
======
remarkableboard
Nothing particularly wrong but I don't feel directed towards a particular
action. What do you want visitors to do? Download an app to buy shoes? Sell
the shoes I have? Read the site and email you?

------
Nosfe_ratus
nice http2 by the way

